# Just Ordered 27rsds



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

We just placed our order through the dealer for a 27RSDS with Havanna interior.

We ended up choosing Mike Thompson's. I had to pay about $300 more than LakeShore RV quoted with delivery but I figure it's always good to use a local dealer for future servicing issues.

Our trailer is scheduled to come off the assembly line February 20th. Weather permitting, we'll have it sometime in early March.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi CA Camper! 
















on your new 27rsds!

Great to see another So. Cal. Outback owner...and he's my neighbor!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congats on the new trailer you will love it. To bad you were not on the east coast I could have made you an offer you couldn't refuse.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















This gives you about 3-4 weeks to buy a bunch of stuff for your Outback.

...try to get the dealer to install a Quickie Flush. Best mod on the Outback...then comes the electric jack.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I already went out and bought the Honda 2000 generator today.

Can you tell me what the Quickie Flush and Electric Jack are? I'm new to this trailer thing.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Nevermind on the questions. I did the research on this site and found the answers to all my questions.
Both sound like great ideas! I'm ordering up a quickie flush from the dealer and I'll install the tongue jack myself.

Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CA Camper said:


> Nevermind on the questions. I did the research on this site and found the answers to all my questions.
> Both sound like great ideas! I'm ordering up a quickie flush from the dealer and I'll install the tongue jack myself.
> 
> Thanks.


Two GREAT mods!!!

Even if the dealer wants $75-$100 to install the Quickie Flush...I'd have them do it. Not a "hard" job, but long and a lot of time laying on your back and reaching under the Outbacks underbelly.


----------



## dundeesoutback (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats on your outback......
which Thompsons did you order your unit from and who was your salesman.....

Vu Tran


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

CA Camper said:


> We just placed our order through the dealer for a 27RSDS with Havanna interior.
> 
> We ended up choosing Mike Thompson's. I had to pay about $300 more than LakeShore RV quoted with delivery but I figure it's always good to use a local dealer for future servicing issues.
> 
> Our trailer is scheduled to come off the assembly line February 20th. Weather permitting, we'll have it sometime in early March.


We own the exact same trailer and love the floor plan. Two queen beds is great. I know you will enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the purchase of the 27RSDS!!







It's a great floorplan, and you'll love the two queen beds. I had one, initially, but moved up to the 31RQS, as I planned to homeschool my youngest son and travel with him. We have many fond memories of the 27RSDS!!








Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent choice in Outbacks, you're gonna love it!







Now take advantage of that sunny SoCal weather and take your new baby camping.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet. Congratulations. Now comes the hard part - waiting. It'll get here soon enough though. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase! You're going to love it. It's wonderful to have another CA member


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

The update is that the trailer came off the assembly line on February 21st. Put a call into the factory rep for my dealer to see if it has shipped yet.

Already purchased a Honda 2000 gen and a bunch of items to furnish the TT. Starting to get really itchy for this thing to show up. The next item on the purchase list is a tongue jack.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

CA Camper said:


> The update is that the trailer came off the assembly line on February 21st. Put a call into the factory rep for my dealer to see if it has shipped yet.
> 
> Already purchased a Honda 2000 gen and a bunch of items to furnish the TT. Starting to get really itchy for this thing to show up. The next item on the purchase list is a tongue jack.
> 
> I'll keep you all posted.


Is getting closer.


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

I am looking for 27rsds/28rsds







, what is an good deal for 27rsds?

Thank you!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Mainecamper to the forum.

If you pose the same question in too many places , you will drive yourself crazy lookin for the answers.
Go to the thread you started and give more info, where do you live, new or used, etc.

John


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Mainecamper said:


> I am looking for 27rsds/28rsds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lakeshore RV is around $18,000.00 + shipping (if needed).
They are usually the price to beat.








Unfortunately the weather is putting a damper on the shipment of our 27RSDS from the manufacturer in Indiana. Trailer hasn't shipped yet but they hope to get it on the trailer tomorrow.

Boy oh boy...we can't wait for this baby to arrive. I've got the Outback Fever bad!!!!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hang in there Pete.


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

The trailer has arrived at the dealer!! I'm doing the inspection Thursday and we're taking her home Friday!!! The only reason I can't take her home Thursday is because I don't have my truck yet. My friend has volunteered to hook it up and bring it home for me.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations! It's almost here.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news Pete!

I'm trying to decide whether to walk or ride my bike over to your house to meet you and see your new Outback


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Skippershe:

Isn't it nice that you have those 2 options? Walk or Ride. Good to have an outback neighbor...literally!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> Congratulations!!!


X2...


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's the Update:

Did the walk through and final delivery inspection yesterday...what a beautiful trailer!!!!

Everything was in great working order. The only correction is that the front screen door wouldn't latch properly. So the dealer is making the appropriate adjustment. Other than that, I went through the PDI list provided here on the site and everything checked out with flying colors!

Pulling her home tomorrow once my truck is finished getting work done.

Expect to see pictures on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the successful PDI.

Are you planning a camping trip this weekend...perhaps in the driveway?


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the successful PDI.
> 
> Are you planning a camping trip this weekend...perhaps in the driveway?


You bet! The kids are all excited to camp in the driveway!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

CA Camper said:


> Congrats on the successful PDI.
> 
> Are you planning a camping trip this weekend...perhaps in the driveway?


You bet! The kids are all excited to camp in the driveway!
[/quote]

Congrats And the kids will love it!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Congrats on the successful PDI.
> 
> Are you planning a camping trip this weekend...perhaps in the driveway?


You bet! The kids are all excited to camp in the driveway!
[/quote]

Congrats And the kids will love it!!
[/quote]

I'm sure Mom and Dad are a bit excited too...


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Well... we had our first night in the trailer on Sat night! What a great experience.
The kids slept like rocks and we watched a movie on my laptop computer.

Got a bunch of stuff moved in over the weekend. Still need to have a few more things done.
We'll get those taken care of next weekend.

Look for pictures in my gallery sometime tomorrow.

Whooooooooooooopie!!!!!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Well... we had our first night in the trailer on Sat night! What a great experience


Yeah, those first nights in the camper are something to remember, aren't they?

Glad you had such a great first night! Enjoy many more.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CA Camper said:


> Well... we had our first night in the trailer on Sat night! What a great experience.
> The kids slept like rocks and we watched a movie on my laptop computer.
> 
> Got a bunch of stuff moved in over the weekend. Still need to have a few more things done.
> ...


Ready to buy some Memory Foam yet? First night in my Outback and I thought I was going to need back surgery the next day.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on a great first night!! Our son loves the Queen slide.


----------

